# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  загрузочная флешка Windows (8.1)

## tibeer

Стояла винда7х64, три года, (диск SSD), месяц назад начались проблемы (некорректно стали работать драйвера некоторых программ (к примеру графический планшет стал неадекватно работать, удалил драйвера - скачал новые пишет, что не совместима с данной ОС7)). ок - переустановил ОС, (взял у соседа флешку, зборка похду какаято, он сам не знает какая.. распознается устанавлвается, только после обновлений не работают все екзешники). ок отключил обновления. теперь некоторые программы пишут, мол устаревшая версия виндовса... ок теперь из 10 игр установленных - работают только две - Ведьмак1 и ГТА4, при запуске остальных - либо белое окно, либо проблемы с Длл ну и тд... ок. Скачал новую винду8 - создал загрузочную флешку через Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool - поставил в биосе на нее загрузку - на черном экране мигает бесконечно белый курсор _ _ _... Через UltraISO вообще даже запись не начинается - ошибка 1450 при записи на устройство (пробовал на трех разных флешках)... уже как месяц мучаюсь, все перепробовал и переискал... (пс: разными антивирусами тоже все проверял - нет вирусов..)

----------


## gobhack

> Стояла винда7х64, три года, (диск SSD), месяц назад начались проблемы (некорректно стали работать драйвера некоторых программ (к примеру графический планшет стал неадекватно работать, удалил драйвера - скачал новые пишет, что не совместима с данной ОС7)). ок - переустановил ОС, (взял у соседа флешку, зборка похду какаято, он сам не знает какая.. распознается устанавлвается, только после обновлений не работают все екзешники). ок отключил обновления. теперь некоторые программы пишут, мол устаревшая версия виндовса... ок теперь из 10 игр установленных - работают только две - Ведьмак1 и ГТА4, при запуске остальных - либо белое окно, либо проблемы с Длл ну и тд... ок. Скачал новую винду8 - создал загрузочную флешку через Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool - поставил в биосе на нее загрузку - на черном экране мигает бесконечно белый курсор _ _ _... Через UltraISO вообще даже запись не начинается - ошибка 1450 при записи на устройство (пробовал на трех разных флешках)... уже как месяц мучаюсь, все перепробовал и переискал... (пс: разными антивирусами тоже все проверял - нет вирусов..)


wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:2859537
wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:2872339
wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:2882822
wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:971033
и в центре обновлений отключаешь установку этих обновлений. и поставь последние дрова на видео. проблемы с длл - нужно знать на какие именно, если на одну и ту же - скачай ее и закинь в систем32

----------

